# Unerklärliche Rechnungsposition 09005505566



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2005)

*in-telegence...*

Hallo Zusammen,

*ohman* ich glaub ich hab jetzt alle Threads zu diesem Thema durchgelesen und ich bin irgendwie "froh" nicht die einzige zu sein ...

Als ich heue meine Telefonrechnung aus dem Briefkasten fischte, wusste ich ja schon, dass sie höher ausfallen würde als normal, da ich frisch DSL geordert hatte... allerdings wurde mir heiß und kalt zugleich als ich die Summe sah....

Nach einem Blick auf die gelisteten Positionen schlug mein Schock um in Ratlosigkeit.

IN-telegence GmbH & Co. KG
51,76 Euro

Da ich leider keinen EVN bekomme, habe ich sofort im Netz gegoogelt und auf der Homepage der Firma diese Möglichkeit des EVNs genutzt. Und da steht nun eine Anschrift des Rufnummernanbieters (der auch noch in der gleichen Straße wohnen soll lt. dieser Übersicht!!!) und die Servicerufnummer welche ich genutzt haben soll(090055***). Was mich so richtig stutzig gemacht hat, ist die Tatsache, dass das ganze von Montag auf Dienstag nacht passiert sein soll (die Einwahl) und zwar um 04.41 Uhr !!! Da ich berufstätig bin und jeden morgen um 6 uhr aufstehe, bin ich um diese Uhrzeit unter der Woche garantiert nicht online. Außerdem bin ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch mit Modem und Kabel online gegangen und nicht via DSL u. WLan... Und ich habe nach jedem Onlinebesuch das Kabel aus der Telefondose entfernen müssen, wegen dreier Hauskatzen die ich in Pflege hatte und welche Kabel gern anknabbern. 
Soviel zur Geschichte...
...und nun meine Frage(n):

Ist es "richtig", dass ich nun die Telekom (Rechnungsstelle) anrufe und denen sage, dass sie alles abbuchen dürfen bis auf diese eine Position?

Soll ich gleichzeitig noch ein Schreiben an die Fa. IN-telegence aufsetzen oder an den Anbieter dieser Servicenummer (der ja hier in der gleichen Straße wohnen soll...)?

Und einfach nicht diesen Betrag von dem Schuppen bezahlen?

Ich hab schon ein wenig "Angst", dass das nach hinten losgehen könnte, aber Eure Geschichten klingen so positiv...

Hoffe auf Eure Zuschriften und danke Euch 

Gruß krümel


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Februar 2005)

*Re: in-telegence...*



			
				krümel schrieb:
			
		

> Und da steht nun eine Anschrift des Rufnummernanbieters (der auch noch in der gleichen Straße wohnen soll lt. dieser Übersicht!!!)


nummerndirekt?


----------



## krümel (6 Februar 2005)

hier noch ein screenshot von diesem evn


----------



## Der Jurist (6 Februar 2005)

Erst wirf einen Blick in unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten. Ein Tipp: Weniger per Telefon machen, mehr als Brief. Zugangsnachweis: Faxprotokoll wie bei Fritzfax als "Nachweis drucken" ist wichtig.


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2005)

@ Krümel,

in Deinem Fall ist zu befürchten, dass die Einwahl nicht mit einem PC zu Stande kam. Gut möglich könnte auch ein Abrechnungsfehler sein.


----------



## Der Jurist (6 Februar 2005)

@ Krümmel

Die Vorlage des Prüfprotokolls gemäß § 16 TKV verlangen

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=30069#30069


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Die Vorlage des Prüfprotokolls gemäß § 16 TKV verlangen.


@ DJ, angenommen Krümel widerspricht der Einzelforderung auf der T-Com-Rechung, womit er/sie erstmal entlastet ist, da Forderungen anderer Anbieter generell ausgebucht werden. Daraufhin kommt eine neue Rechung (wahrscheinlich gar Mahnung) von Acoreus, im Auftrag der In-telegence. Dieser Forderung sollte dann ebenfalls (schriftlich) widersprochen werden. Verlangt Krümel das Prüfprotokoll nun gleich am Anfang bei der T-Com oder erst wenn die Rechnung der Acoreus/In-T. eintrudelt?


----------



## krümel (6 Februar 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ Krümel,
> 
> in Deinem Fall ist zu befürchten, dass die Einwahl nicht mit einem PC zu Stande kam. Gut möglich könnte auch ein Abrechnungsfehler sein.




äh mal unwissentlich gefragt... WIE soll sowas gehen???


----------



## jupp11 (6 Februar 2005)

krümel schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das frage ich mich allerdings auch, die Rechnungbeträge sind typische Dropcharge-Dialer = 29,95 E (brutto!) 
( unter einer Minute Dauer und  im Abstand von einer  Minute  )

die Nummer aber keine Dialernummer: 0900*5*505566 , da paßt doch was nicht zusammen....

Regtp  DB 


> 0900 - 5 - 505566
> Diensteanbieter:
> F....
> A....
> ...


j.


----------



## krümel (6 Februar 2005)

...mmh und was möchtest Du damit sagen, dass da was nicht stimmen kann? 

...ich hab noch nie was von einem dropchargedialer gehört...

...übrigens wohne ich in der gleichen Straße wie dieser nette Mensch...


----------



## jupp11 (6 Februar 2005)

Dropcharge-Dialer  ist der gängige Begriff  für Dialer, die mit Pauschaleinwahltarif arbeiten,
d.h pro Einwahl wird dieser Betrag erhoben

http://www.dialerschutz.de/nummern-und-tarife-uebersicht.php

entweder die Nummer wurde händisch gewählt, das wäre insoweit merkwürdig,
da die Nummer innerhalb von zwei Minuten zweimal angewählt wurde und in beiden 
Fällen ca.  30 Sekunden gedauert haben solll 


> 0900-5  flexibel  max.2 Euro/Minute/30 Euro/Einwahl  sonstige Dienste, auch Erotik


oder als Dialereinwahl, das wäre unzulässig, Dialer dürfen ausschließlich über 09009 registriert und betrieben werden


			
				krümel schrieb:
			
		

> ..übrigens wohne ich in der gleichen Straße wie dieser nette Mensch...


dann würd ich ihn doch mal fragen, Begleitung wäre zu empfehlen....

j.


----------



## krümel (6 Februar 2005)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> entweder die Nummer wurde händisch gewählt, das wäre insoweit merkwürdig,da die Nummer innerhalb von zwei Minuten zweimal angewählt wurde und in beiden Fällen ca.  30 Sekunden gedauert haben soll



...mit händisch wählen is sehr unrealistisch, da ich um diese Uhrzeit schlafe, alleine wohne und die Katzen nicht telefonieren 



> 0900-5  flexibel  max.2 Euro/Minute/30 Euro/Einwahl  sonstige Dienste, auch Erotik  -  oder als Dialereinwahl, das wäre unzulässig, Dialer dürfen ausschließlich über 09009 registriert und betrieben werden




Mmh, wenn das unzulässig ist, dürfte meine Chance ja nicht allzu schlecht stehen, wenn ich dem widerspreche und eben diese Summe nicht zahle, oder?

Tja...auf meinem Rechner ist auf jedenfall nichts zu finden, Neuinstallation fand auch nicht statt... 





			
				krümel schrieb:
			
		

> ..übrigens wohne ich in der gleichen Straße wie dieser nette Mensch...





> dann würd ich ihn doch mal fragen, Begleitung wäre zu empfehlen....



...ich glaub, dass lass ich lieber - man weiß ja nicht wozu so manche fähig sind...ob Begleitung oder nicht...  :-? 



gruß krümel


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2005)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> krümel schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				krümel schrieb:
			
		

> ...mit händisch wählen is sehr unrealistisch...


...eben nicht, das ist eine Nummer für "Information und Beratung", die eigentlich nur per Telefon anzuwählen ist. Wenn Du oder Deine Katzen das nicht waren, dann evtl. jemand fremdes, der womöglich Deinen Telefonanschluss benutzt - sowas soll es unter Nachbarn geben!

Was die Abrechnung betrifft, so werden Internetdialer mit pauschalem Einwahlpreis als Dropchargedialer bezeichnet. Das ist jedoch etwas unglücklich formuliert - es ist die Nummer, die dropcharged und das gibt es per Telefon natürlich auch.


----------



## Dino (6 Februar 2005)

@Krümel...

Sag mal, ist evtl. Dein Telefonanschluss von außerhalb der Wohnung zugänglich? Treppenhaus, Außenanschluss am Haus???? Wenn es so ist, dann bitte mal den Anschlusskasten unter die Lupe nehmen.
Hast Du Dich mal in der Nachbarschaft umgehört, ob es dort ähnliche Fälle gibt?

Ich denke da so ganz tief in mir drin einen Schritt weiter, den ich hier aber nicht wiedergeben möchte, weil....nee, das kann ich hier nicht bringen. :stumm:


----------



## krümel (6 Februar 2005)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> @Krümel...
> 
> Sag mal, ist evtl. Dein Telefonanschluss von außerhalb der Wohnung zugänglich? Treppenhaus, Außenanschluss am Haus???? Wenn es so ist, dann bitte mal den Anschlusskasten unter die Lupe nehmen.
> Hast Du Dich mal in der Nachbarschaft umgehört, ob es dort ähnliche Fälle gibt?
> ...



äh...sorry für meine Unwissenheit ...aber wie sieht so ein Anschlußkasten im Haus aus? Draußen diese grauen Kästen kenn ich ja...

mmh das is eine gute Frage... also ich weiss, dass als ich hier einzog und Telefon beantragt habe, war ein Telekomiker hier und hat irgendwas gemacht. Erst in der Wohnung an meiner Telefondose und dann ist er noch kurz in den Keller (?) ...auf jedenfall meinte er, er müsse eben noch runter "was machen" ...und von da ab hatte ich Telefon  und bin per Analogmodem online gegangen und seit dem 20. oder 21. Januar 05 nutz ich DSL. Von daher gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die Anschlüsse irgendwo im Keller frei zugänglich sind... Und in meiner Nachbarschaft weiß ich nichts von ählichen Fällen...hab aber auch noch nicht so den Bezug hier zu den Mitbewohnern, weil ich erst seit November hier wohne...

Mmh, ich denke aber auf jedenfall sollte ich bei der Telekom Widerspruch einlegen und nur das zahlen, was die T-Kom auch wirklich von mir zu bekommen hat, oder? 

...fühl mich echt irgendwie arg hilflos... :cry:


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2005)

Dass man sich als Betroffener zunächst hilflos _fühlt_, ist normal und das ist wohl den meisten hier so gegangen... Also: Völlig normales Gefühl, das in keinster Weise bedeutet, dass Du "hilflos" _bist_ 

Allerdings fühlte ich mich, als ich das erste Mal hier in diesem Forum war, völlig erschlagen (ich erinnere mich gut, dass ich am ersten, zweiten und dritten Tag nur damit beschäftigt war, diese in-telegence-Diskussion ganz zu lesen - was ich bis heute noch nicht geschafft habe  ).   

@Allgemeinheit: Wie sinnvoll wäre es, sich (parallel zum Vorgehen nach der "ersten Hilfe") möglichst direkt an den Dienstanbieter zu wenden?

Des Nummerninhabers Adresse gehört zu einem Mehrfamilienhaus in Herne mit neun Mieteinheiten, das übrigens am Mittwoch zwangsversteigert wird 
Einen Herrn F. gibt's in der gleichen Straße, daher die Frage:



> habe ich sofort im Netz gegoogelt und auf der Homepage der Firma diese Möglichkeit des EVNs genutzt. Und da steht nun eine Anschrift des Rufnummernanbieters (der auch noch in der gleichen Straße wohnen soll lt. dieser Übersicht!!!) und die Servicerufnummer welche ich genutzt haben soll(090055***).


 wer wohnt in welcher gleichen Straße?


----------



## Dino (6 Februar 2005)

@Krümel

Ich denke, Du weißt, worauf ich hinaus will. Eben darauf, dass von außen an Deinem Telefonanschluss herummanipuliert worden sein könnte. Das wäre generell nicht ausgeschlossen, wenn der Anschlusskasten frei zugänglich ist. Über ein mögliches Motiv und damit einen Verdacht werde ich mich nicht auslassen.
Daher nochmal eine etwas konkretere Frage zur Zugänglichkeit des Anschlusses für Fremde. Ist der Keller in der Regel verschlossen? Ist der Anschlusskasten verplombt? Frage einmal Deinen Hausmeister oder die Hausverwaltung, wo der Anschlusskasten ist und schau Dir das Teil mal - am Besten im Beisein anderer - bzgl. Manipulationen an. Mache ggf. Fotos. Bitte ggf. die Telekom um eine Besichtigung.
Frage doch einfach mal im Hause herum, ob andere auch ein ähnliches Problem haben. Die anderen Mieter beißen sicher nicht.
Sollten sich Gründe zur Annahme von Manipulationen ergeben, wird es interessant. In dem Fall wäre das Einschalten der Kripo sicher nicht übertrieben.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2005)

Des Nummerninhabers Adresse gehört zu einem Mehrfamilienhaus in Herne mit neun Mieteinheiten, das übrigens am Mittwoch zwangsversteigert wird 
Einen Herrn F. gibt's in der gleichen Straße, daher die Frage:



> habe ich sofort im Netz gegoogelt und auf der Homepage der Firma diese Möglichkeit des EVNs genutzt. Und da steht nun eine Anschrift des Rufnummernanbieters (der auch noch in der gleichen Straße wohnen soll lt. dieser Übersicht!!!) und die Servicerufnummer welche ich genutzt haben soll(090055***).


 wer wohnt in welcher gleichen Straße?[/quote]

Na ich wohne auch in der straße...hausnummer ......


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> @Allgemeinheit: Wie sinnvoll wäre es, sich (parallel zum Vorgehen nach der "ersten Hilfe") möglichst direkt an den Dienstanbieter zu wenden?


Ich persönlich würde das stets machen, insbesondere wenn der Diensteanbieter in Deutschland ist. Was sollte schlecht daran sein, zu erfahren, für was man eigentlich bezahlen soll. I. d. R. (und gerade hier in diesem Fall) bringt das u. U. eine gewisse Erleuchtung in die Angelegenheit.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aber vielleicht würde ich in diesem Fall erst einmal nur dort hingehen und kucken, da ja doch die _Möglichkeit_ einer Manipulation besteht und _nicht ausgeschlossen_ ist, dass, wenn es eine solche _gegeben hätte_ eine direkte Kontaktaufnahme _unter Umständen_ dazu beträgt, einen "Informationsvorsprung" aus der Hand zu geben.


----------



## krümel (6 Februar 2005)

mmh gepostet vorm einloggen...bin schon völlig konfus..

Also dieser Herr F. wohnt in der gleichen Straße wie ich.

Ich war vorhin mal im Keller und da gibt es nur einen relativ großen schwarzen Kasten mit durchsichtiger Plastikfront...aber was genau das ist vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen... Und die Kellertür ist nicht abgeschlossen hier im Haus.
Aber wenn Manipulation vorliegen sollte...warum gibt es dann nur diese eine Verbindung zu der Rufnummer... ich meine, wenn ich sowas schon manipuliere, dann lang ich doch öfter zu, oder??? 

Ich werde morgen erstmal diese 0800er von der Telekom anrufen und sagen, dass die das nicht mit abbuchen sollen (Lastschriftverfahren)...an'nem Sonntag erreicht man da bestimmt niemanden.


----------



## jupp11 (6 Februar 2005)

Die Hausnummer ist 239 ...

Zufällig steht genau unter dieser Hausnummer und ein paar Nummern davor    jemand im Telefonbuch mit dem Nachnamen,, 
aber vielleicht  ist so wie mit Schmitz in Köln oder Schulze in Berlin, da muß man 
Vornamen und Etage wissen.....( der Nachname fängt mit F an...) 
http://www.4call.dasoertliche.de/

j.


----------



## krümel (6 Februar 2005)

Ja ich glaub unter Hausnummer 200 gibts den wohl auch nochmal diesen Herrn F. 

Allerdings stimmt der Vorname nicht überein. Dieser EVN den ich mir auf der Homepage von in-telegence hab geben lassen, beinhaltet einen ganz anderen Vornamen als im "Örtlichen" eingetragen...

..ich versteh das ganze nicht...


----------



## Der Jurist (6 Februar 2005)

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/muster.rtf

Nimm den Musterbrief oben und ergänze:

_Teile wegen Bedenken gelöscht. DJ/Mod_


----------



## jupp11 (6 Februar 2005)

es wäre auch sinnvoll sich an die RegTP zu wenden. 09005... sind noch recht selten 
das ist die erste, die ich gesehen habe, sucht man in der RegTP Datenbank ist es ziemlich schwierig überhaupt 
welche zu finden.  Noch läuft das Gros aller Telefonsprachmehrwertdienste über 0190-
zumal als Pauschaltarif recht ungewöhnlich, um es ganz vorsichtig auszudrücken....



j.


----------



## krümel (6 Februar 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.dialerundrecht.de/muster.rtf
> 
> _Teil wegen Bedenken gelöscht.  DJ / Mod_




Und der geht dann per Einschreiben/Rückschein an:

-Telekom
-IN-telegence 

... da steht was von Schilderung des Sachverhaltes in dem Muster... tja, nur leider kann ich da nichts erklären weil ich keinen plan habe wie was überhaupt passiert ist...


----------



## Der Jurist (6 Februar 2005)

Siehe oben, ich hab es ergänzt.
T-Com Einschreiben mit Rückschein, Rest normaler Brief (Porto sparen) bzw. hinbringen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Februar 2005)

@mods: kann man diese Diskussion evtl. abtrennen und auch gleich ein paar persönliche Sachen editieren? 
_done  , modaction _
danke!


übrigens:





> Die 0900-5 hingegen bietet sonstige Dienste mit beliebigem Inhalt, hier muss also mit erotischem Inhalt gerechnet werden. Das Entgelt zur Abrechnung kann frei festgelegt werden.


exemplarisch auch hier
___



> Aber wenn Manipulation vorliegen sollte...warum gibt es dann nur diese eine Verbindung zu der Rufnummer... ich meine, wenn ich sowas schon manipuliere, dann lang ich doch öfter zu, oder???


 Eine Manipulation ist ja noch Spekulation, aber i.a. gilt: stell Dir vor, jemand hat nicht 30 Euro auf der Rechnung, sondern 300! Der würde wahrscheinlich mehr Stress machen als 10 Betroffene á 30 Euro zusammen.


----------



## Smigel (6 Februar 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...eben nicht, das ist eine Nummer für "Information und Beratung", die eigentlich nur per Telefon anzuwählen ist.



Wenn ich mir so die Verbindungszeiten anschaue dann sieht mir das eher nach einem Dialer aus. Selbst wenn unter der Nummer ein Sprachdienst läuft kann ein Dialer diese anrufen. Es wird eine Verbindung aufgebaut und diese nach einigen Sekunden unetrbrochen da auf der gegenseite kein Rechner antwortet. Es gab ja auch schon Dialer die Nummern für einen Kostenpflichtigen Faxabruf angerufen haben.

Hast Du evtl den Rechner über Nacht laufen lassen?


----------



## krümel (6 Februar 2005)

Smigel schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du evtl den Rechner über Nacht laufen lassen?



Ganz bestimmt nicht. Denn um mit dem Modem zu der Zeit (war noch kein wlan + dsl da) online gehen zu können, musste ich ca. 8 Meter Telefonkabel von der Telefondose zum Wohnzimmer legen. Da aber drei Katzen hier rumrannten, von denen eine ganz besonders auf sämtliche Kabel abfährt, hab ich das immer schön nach dem surfen aufgewickelt und weg gepackt...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (6 Februar 2005)

eventuelle Möglichkeit wäre auch ein Schnurlostelefon aus der Nachbarschaft, dass in eine eigene Basisstation eingebucht wurde. Weiss aber nicht genau, wie einfach so etwas geht, und ferner muss natürlich dann ein Schnurloses Telefon überhaupt vorhanden gewesen sein.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2005)

Und die erhöhte Sonnenfleckenaktivität, die immer wieder dafür sorgt, das die Telefone von selbst anfangen zu wählen und das bei aufgelegten Hörern.
Die Telekom hat das übrigens verboten und belegt derartige Anrufe mit erhöhten Gebühren, weil dadurch Flugzeuge abstürzen können.

(Man, die Gründe werden immer Utopischer...)


----------



## Dino (6 Februar 2005)

Schön, dass sich noch einer kreativ einbringt. Wäre aber noch schöner, wenn nicht nur Blech dabei rauskäme. Manipulationen hat es bereits in der Vergangenheit gegeben und die Sache mit dem Schnurlos-Telefon ist so unrealistisch nicht. Immerhin habe ich auf meiner Dienststelle bereits selbiges erleben dürfen, als das Telefon im Nachbarbüro plötzlich mit meinem gleichzeitig klingelte. Und in einem Mehrparteien-Wohnhaus dürfte die räumliche Nähe hierfür möglicherweise gegeben sein.

Also, Gast, halte Dich mit blödsinnigen Phrasen raus...


----------



## Reducal (7 Februar 2005)

ahnungsloser Gast schrieb:
			
		

> (Man, die Gründe werden immer Utopischer...)


Wenn ich TSCN und Dino beipflichten darf, dann z. B. hiermit


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> _Beispiel:_ bei einem der letzten Spätsommerunwetter kam es zu einem Stromausfall in Deinem Umkreis. Bei Widerherstellung der Spannungszufuhr sucht die Basisstation nach verfügbaren Mobilteilen und erwischt dabei eines von einem Nachbarn, der rein zufällig auch nur die obligatorische 0000 bei der Anmeldung seines Gerätes an Deiner Basis eingibt.


...das betrifft Siemensgeräte (Gigaset) oder die bauartgleichen T-Sinus xxx.


----------



## krümel (7 Februar 2005)

mmh also den Pin hatte ich schon mal geändert an der Basisstation...

...ich werde heute erstmal das nette Schreiben an die T-Com rausfaxen und per Post hinterher jagen.. .selbiges geht auch per Post an diese IN-telegence...

...und dann mal sehen was passiert...


----------



## krümel (7 Februar 2005)

So....

Habe heute morgen direkt diesen von mir angepassten Musterbrief per Fax an die Telekom geschickt und auch die Firma IN-telegence.

Soeben erhielt ich einen Telefonanruf von der Firma...na? Acoreus...

Ein höflicher Mitarbeiter am Telefon sagte, sie hätten heute ein Schreiben erhalten (ich tippe auf das Fax an IN-Telegence dem ich das Schreiben an die Telekom noch angehängt habe) und wenn ich schon an die Telekom überwiesen hätte, sollte ich doch den Betrag zurückfordern. Man könne sich noch nicht erklären wie das passiert sei etc. und wenn ich nichts mehr von denen höre, hätte es sich erledigt....mmh...

...jetzt bin ich ja mal gespannt wie es weitergeht...


----------



## Reducal (7 Februar 2005)

@ Krümel, das läuft anscheinend darauf hinaus:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=92249#92249


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Gut möglich könnte auch ein Abrechnungsfehler sein.


----------



## krümel (8 Februar 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ Krümel, das läuft anscheinend darauf hinaus:
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=92249#92249
> 
> ...



 glaub mal ... DAMIT hätt ich null probleme ...nunja...ich warte ab - mit zu früh freuen hab ich schlechte erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2005)

Nun, uns bleibt nur Erfolg zu wünschen!    Bist Du erstmal mit der T-Com im Reinen (Ausbuchen der Forderung an den "anderen Anbieter"), dann hast Du schon mal eine prima Ausgangsposition ggü. diesem, da kein Druck mehr ausgeübt werden kann (abgesehen von evtl. Rechnung und Mahnung).


----------



## krümel (12 Februar 2005)

So, gestern hab ich Antwort vom großen T bekommen - sie buchen diese Position aus der Rechnung aus und buchen nur ab, was denen "zusteht"

Nun bin ich gespannt, ob trotz Anruf von Acoreus, noch Post in Form einer Mahnung bekomme oder ob sich das wirklich erledigt hat...


----------



## krümel (9 März 2005)

Tja...wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen, wenn es wirklich das gewesen wäre...

...Heute erhalte ich eine Zahlungserinnerung direkt von INtelegence in welchem auch darauf hingewiesen wird, dass bei anhaltendem Zahlungsverzug das Inkassounternehmen Acoreus Collection Service eingeschaltet wird...

....also wieder ein Schreiben aufsetzen...an INtelegence schicken (Einschreiben/Rückschein) und per Fax ebenfalls an Acoreus... 

Richtig???

....wenigstens bin ich bei der Telekom das schon mal "los"....


----------



## krümel (18 Oktober 2005)

Tadaaaa,

nach über einem halben Jahr erhalte ich heute nun einen Brief/Mahnung von Acoreus Collection Services mit Sitz in Neuss.

Ich hatte die ganze Sache schon längst verdrängt und gehofft, nie mehr was von denen zu hören. Nunja...ich hab mich wieder ein wenig eingelesen in das leidige Thema und gehe davon aus die Schritte wie üblich nun auszuführen.

Schreiben an Acoreus mit Widerspruch? Eine Faxnummer steht leider nicht auf der Mahnung. Lediglich ne Telefonnumer...

Oder hat hier jemand zufällig ne Faxnummer von den Laden, damit ich mein Schreiben vorab faxen kann?

Wäre dankbar für ein paar Comments!


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Oktober 2005)

http://www.acs-inkasso.de/inhalte/impressum.html
dort steht wenigstens  die Adresse... 

toll.....


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2005)

jau, das ist die Telefonnummer von denen lt. Briefbogen... im netz unter www.acs-inkassso.de haben die in ihrem Impressum auch nicht mehr stehen... Na gut, gibts eben nur einen Brief an die netten Leute...


----------



## krümel (18 Oktober 2005)

sorry, vergessen einzuloggen...das war ich


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Oktober 2005)

http://www.vatm.de/content/assoziierte_mitglieder/inhalt/acoreus.html

PS:
http://www.treffpunkt-fenster.de/3472.html


> aCS betreibt Forderungsmanagement für call-by-call- und internet-by-call-Anbieter. Spezialisiert hat sich aCS auf das elektronische Mengeninkasso. Große Mengen von Forderungen in relativ geringen Höhen  werden effektiv und zeitnah im Verbund verschiedener Gläubiger eingezogen.


----------



## krümel (18 Oktober 2005)

klick mal auf der Homepage ganz oben Rechts auf Kontakt...und dann scroll mal auf der seite etwas nach unten und lies die Spalte rechts durch... die verweisen bei Mahnung etc. an acoreus-service... 

man echt, ich könnt schon wieder ins Essen brechen


EDIT!!!

Das:
Acoreus AG Kundenservice             01805-307707  0800-1010339, 0800-1656640
Acoreus AG, Fax                      01805-558321  0211-54030900  
Acoreus AG, Fax                      01805-305105  0800-1656641   
acoreus Collection Services, Fax     01805-006053  0213-1109-8051 

hab ich gerade hier gefunden: 

http://de.forumsforyou.com/p/de.etc.lists/_2005-10-09__Das_0180-Telefonbuch_(Liste)_47.html


Leider wird der link nicht korrekt angezeigt - der Rest mit (Liste)... muss mitkopiert werden


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Oktober 2005)

Der Link geht besser 

http://www.tk-anbieter.de/0180/search.php?name=%


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2005)

Fax an acoreus

"Ich lehne die forderung mangels vorlage der §§ 174,410 BGB ab"

Jedes inkassounternehmen ist verpflichtet sich auf aufforderung gemäß BGB zu legitimieren. Dies wird logischerweise , vor allem im Masseninkasso, "vergessen".

Die Vollmacht muß im Orginal kommen (!) UND (!) die Forderung muß (!) 
mit dabei sein !!
Kommt nur eine kopie (meistens) : ablehen ( wieder dasselbe fax 
kommt die vollmacht , fehlen die forderungen : wieder ablehnen

kommt gar nichts sondern nur ein erneuter Mahnbrief (auch sehr oft)
wieder dasselbe fax

Die meisten inkassounternehmen - auch acoreus - geben entnervt auf 

wichtig : keine kopien oder unterlagen zu acoreus schicken !

die kommenden mahnbriefe devot ertragen 

gruß
commander


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2005)

"§§ .174,410 BGB ..mangels vorlage der VOLLMACHT  ...."
das wort hatte hatte ich vergessen


----------



## krümel (19 Oktober 2005)

Ist es eigentlich üblich, dass ich 8 Monate später diese Mahnung erhalte?
Damals der erste Brief von IN-Telegence (oder so) kam am 04. Februar. Dem hatte ich ja schön brav widersprochen, inkl. Kopien an Telekom und was weiss ich nicht noch wohin...

Danach kam nie wieder was... und nun das.

Was wäre denn, wenn ich jetzt einfach gar nicht darauf reagiere? 
So eine richtige Formulierung für einen Widerspruch gegen diese Mahnung fällt mir nicht wirklich ein. 

Echt, das nervt schon wieder alles fürchterlich.


achja und noch eine frage...ich bin aufgrund einer dezent engen finanziellen situation nicht im Besitz einer Rechtschutz-Versicherung... meint ihr es ist "sinnvoll" es tatsächlich auf weitere und event. gerichtliche Dinge hinauslaufen zu lassen... so ein bisschen Bammel hab ich ja schon; und auf der anderen Seite ärger ich mich maßlos über diese Leute. Ich habe nichts genutzt und soll trotzdem zahlen...


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2005)

krümel schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es eigentlich üblich, ...8 Monate später diese Mahnung ...?


Durchaus!


			
				krümel schrieb:
			
		

> ...hatte ich ja schön brav widersprochen...
> 
> So eine richtige Formulierung für einen Widerspruch gegen diese Mahnung fällt mir nicht wirklich ein.


Wäre das selbe Schreiben, wie damals. An Deiner Rechtsauffassung hat sich doch nichts geändert, oder?


			
				krümel schrieb:
			
		

> Was wäre denn, wenn ich jetzt einfach gar nicht darauf reagiere?


Dann liegt es an dem Forderungsinhaber zu zusehen, wie er zu seinem Geld kommt. Zuerst mal gäbe es einen "gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid". Dem könnte man widersprechen durch Setzen des entsprechenden Häkchens und danach muss sich die Gegenseite überlegen, wie und ob sie weiter vorgehen will.


			
				krümel schrieb:
			
		

> ...nicht im Besitz einer Rechtschutz-Versicherung....


Dann lass´ Dich halt bei einer Verbraucherschutzzentrale beraten, das ist sehr günstig! Allerdings ist es ausreichend, diesen Schritt erst dann zu gehen, wenn nach dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid noch was kommen sollte.


----------



## krümel (19 Oktober 2005)

> Dann lass´ Dich halt bei einer Verbraucherschutzzentrale beraten, das ist sehr günstig! Allerdings ist es ausreichend, diesen Schritt erst dann zu gehen, wenn nach dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid noch was kommen sollte.




Oh, ich wusste nicht das ich im Fall eines Beratungs-Notstandes auch auf die Verbraucherzentrale zurück greifen kann. Danke für den Tip wenn es Hart auf Hart kommt.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2005)

Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das die acoreus hausanwälte 
bei Dir am Wohnort klagen ?!  

Eher eröffnet Stoiber einen coffeeshop in maastrich  0


----------



## KatzenHai (19 Oktober 2005)

commander schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das die acoreus hausanwälte bei Dir am Wohnort klagen ?!


Deine Vorstellungskraft ist dir unbenommen. 

Aber:
Jeder deutsche Jurist kann sich beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass die Acoreus-Hausanwälte woanders als am Wohnort des (vermeintlichen) Schuldners klagen! (§ 13 ZPO)

:supercool: DieterNuhr


----------



## SEP (19 Oktober 2005)

commander schrieb:
			
		

> Eher eröffnet Stoiber einen coffeeshop in maastrich  0


Darauf bin ich gespannt - deutscher Wirtschaftsminister mit Nebentätigkeit im europäischen Ausland (Maastricht ist weit weg von Bayern ...)
:vlol:


----------



## sascha (19 Oktober 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> commander schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> commander schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wollte damit nur sagen das wg "peanuts" kaum ein inkassounternehmen
einen anwalt nach z.b oberstumbing  schickt oder einen dort lebenden anwalt beauftragt !
Zumal hier i.d.r. nur die anwaltsgebühren erstattet werden .
und auch nur dann wenn der zahlungsverzug nachgewiesen wird ! 

Mir ist zumindest  bisher noch nichts gegenteiliges zu Ohren gekommen
gruß
commander


----------



## KatzenHai (19 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte damit nur sagen das wg "peanuts" kaum ein inkassounternehmen einen anwalt nach z.b oberstumbing  schickt oder einen dort lebenden anwalt beauftragt !


Doch. Es gibt Listen für alle deutschen Amts- und Landgerichte mit (meistens jungen) Kollegen, die für Auftraggeber aus ganz DE vor Ort die Prozesse durchführen. Und dafür auch entsprechend (erstattungsfähig) vergütet werden. Was auch tatsächlich tagtäglich vorkommt.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist zumindest  bisher noch nichts gegenteiliges zu Ohren gekommen


Mir aber. Fast täglich.

Was natürlich nichts zur Begründetheit der Forderung aussagt ...


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2005)

das ist mir neu !
müssten aber dann absolut sichere Fälle sein !
Ab welcher Größenordnung in € schaltet ein inkassobüro Diese ein ?
Was ist wenn es sich bei der Forderung nur um die Inkassogebühren handelt die der "Kunde" nicht zahlt ?
wird wg 40 € tatsächlich gefightet ?
gruß
commander


----------



## krümel (2 November 2005)

Sodele, wie erwartet hat Acoreus die Inkassozulassung und Vollmacht geschickt - in Kopie. Netter Text...

"...hiermit teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass uns der Präsident des Landgerichts Düsseldorf am 8.Oktober 2001 die ERlaubnis erteilt hat, gemäß Rechtsberatungsgesetz Forderungen außergerichtlich einzuzuiehen. Eine Kopie der Erlaubsurkunden legen wir diesem Schreiben als Anlage bei. Ebenfalls als Anlagen finden sie die Bevollmächtigung (von Intelegence) durch unsere Auftragegeber (Kopie).
Da an der Rechtmäßigkeit unserer Beauftragung und unseres Handelsn ebenso wenig Zweifel bestehen wie an der Berechtigung der Forderung, dürfen wie Sie nunmehr letztmalig um vollständigen Ausgleich der offenen Restforderung in Höhe von 90 Euro bitten, damit die Angelegenheit endgültig außergerichtlich erledigt werden kann. Mit freundlichen...."

SO, wie war das nun? Dem Ganzen jetzt nochmal widersprechen, weil Kopien unzulässig sind oder wie formuliert man das ???

*krisekrieg*

 :-?


----------



## Der Jurist (2 November 2005)

Hast Du das Prüfprotokoll nach § 16 TKV verlangt?

Dann danach und nach der Original-Abtretungs-Urkunde fragen.
Darauf hinweisen, dass die Abtretungskette bis zu Inhalte-Anbieter gehen muss, vgl einschlägiges BGH-Urteil


----------



## krümel (2 November 2005)

Also das mit dem Prüfprotokoll hatte ich damals im aller ersten Schreiben an die Telekom mit rein geschrieben. Dieses Schreiben ging ja auch an Intelegence c/o Acoreus...

Okay. Also nun ein Schreiben wonach ich nach eben diesem Protokoll fragen, nach der Original-Abtretungs-Urkunde mit HInweis auf dieses Urteil...? Und nochmals einen Satz rein, dass ich dem Ganzen widerspreche... richtig?


----------



## krümel (25 November 2005)

..ich schon wieder 

nachdem ich dem ganzen Kram von accoreus erneut widersprochen habe, hatte ich gestern ein weites Schreiben im Briefkasten. Auf meine Forderung der Vorlage der Originalvollmacht ist keiner drauf eingegangen.

Nun schreibt man mir, man habe den Fall erneut geprüft und ist zu dem Schluß gekommen, dass sie im Recht sind. Nun drohen sie mit gerichtlichem Mahnverfahren...

So langsam geht mir die Puste aus... was in gottes namen soll ich denn jetzt noch schreiben...???


----------



## Der Jurist (25 November 2005)

Verschnaufen und Mahnverfahren abwarten. Bis dahin Kräfte sammeln.  :holy:


----------



## krümel (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Rechnungsposition 09005505566*

Oh maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan! Nach über einem halben Jahr Ruhe von acoreus hatte ich nun gestern einen Brief von einem Inkassobüro in Darmstadt "Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH" Es ist kein Mahnbescheid oder sonstiges, sondern eine einfache Rechnung bzw. eine Übersicht der bislang entstandenen Kosten mit dem Hinweis, dass mein Fall jetzt zum Inkasso übergeben wurde... Hä? Ich dachte, Acoreus wäre das Inkassobüro. Man erwartet nun meine Zahlung bis zum 30.06.06.  Gehe die Gesamtforderung nicht fristgerecht ein, erwartet man als Beweis meiner Zahlungswilligkeit die sofortige Zahlung eines Teilbetrags... ??? Und man hat einen Fragebogen beigefügt, in dem ich meine finanziellen Verhältnisse darlegen soll. 

Was nu??? Wieder allem widersprechen oder einfach abwarten?

...hatte so gehofft, die Sache sei vorbei...

Gruss
krümel


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Rechnungsposition 09005505566*



			
				krümel schrieb:
			
		

> Was nu??? Wieder allem widersprechen oder einfach abwarten?


Du weißt, dass individuelle  Ratschläge als unerlaubte Rechtberatung gelten. Aber denk doch mal nach:
Hat sich irgendetwas geändert?  Wenn nicht, warum solltest du dann deine Haltung ändern? 

cp


----------



## Adele (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Rechnungsposition 09005505566*

@Krümel

Fragebogen?????????????????????
Finanzielle Verhältnisse??????????????????

Da könnte ja jeder kommen und diese persönlichen Daten von Dir verlangen. Und was sollte eine derartige Auskunft mit der Forderung zu tun haben? Klingt wie eine Enschüchterungsmasche zum Mürbe-Machen. Nee, nee....  Wenn die Inkasso-Firma mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid droht,  dann lass sie drohen und freu Dich auf dieses Schreiben, bei dem Du ganz gemütlich Dein Ablehnungs-Häkchen machen kannst, weil danach der Spuk möglicherweise ein Ende haben wird. Mach Dir Deinen Reim darauf, wieso Dir wohl der Mahnbescheid nach dieser langen Zeit immer noch nicht  ins Haus geflattert ist und man es bei Drohgebärden belässt.


----------



## Adele (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Rechnungsposition 09005505566*

@ Krümel

Für den Fall, dass Dich interessiert, mit wem Du es bei der Inkassofirma zu tun hast. Natürlich klingt es auf deren Homepage alles fair und edel. Aber lies selbst:

http://www.intrum.ch/cms.cfm/s_page/60200/mItem/200528

http://www.internetrecht-rostock.de/intrum-justitia-dialer.htm

http://www.internetfallen.de/Dialer/Dialer_bezahlen__/Dialerurteile/dialerurteile.html

http://www.kanzlei.biz/cms/Dialerrecht.82.0.html

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=196

Die hier ist besonders spannend und liefert gleich Zusatzinfos zu eigenwilligen Rechnungen: 

http://www.schuldenhotline.ch/inkassobueros.php

und natürlich auch hier

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=31589


Gruss
Adele

p.s.  Ist ja schon irgendwie witzig, dass hier immer wieder die gleichen Namen auftauchen.


----------



## Plattenputzer (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Rechnungsposition 09005505566*

Nur Mut!

1. (Vielleicht kann das Jurist bestätigen) Wenn jemand der Rechnung widersprochen hast, sind etwaige zusätzliche Gebühren der Inkassofirma nicht rechtens. Das Hochtreiben der geforderten Summen soll nur einschüchtern.
2. Ich hatte auch mal Kontakt mit ... Inkassobüro. Tatsächlich bekam ich, nachdem ich monatelang von denen per Briefspam genervt wurde, einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid.
Dem habe ich widersprochen. 
Es kam dann noch ein Brief von der Inkassofirma; Mein Widerspruch gegen den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid wäre doch wohl ein Irrtum meinerseits gewesen, ich solle doch dies Formular (Rücknahme des Widerspruchs)unterschreiben, dann würde dieser Irrtum für mich ohne Folgen bleiben.
Haha.
Hab natürlich nicht unterschrieben (Wäre für die ein Freibrief zur Pfändung gewesen). Was ist weiter passiert? Nix. Die Forderung ist zwischenzeitlich längst verjährt.
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Laß dich nicht einschüchtern!


----------



## Der Jurist (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Rechnungsposition 09005505566*



			
				Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Nur Mut!
> 
> 1. (Vielleicht kann das Jurist bestätigen) Wenn jemand der Rechnung widersprochen hast, sind etwaige zusätzliche Gebühren der Inkassofirma nicht rechtens. Das Hochtreiben der geforderten Summen soll nur einschüchtern.   ....


Stimmt nicht ganz, aber fast: Bis zu Höhe von Rechtsanwaltsgebühren werden die Kosten anerkannt, wenn die Forderung selbst berechtigt ist. Mehr gibts gewöhnlich nicht.


----------



## krümel (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Unerklärliche Rechnungsposition 09005505566*

Wann verjährt so etwas eigentlich?

Wenn ich das jetzt gescheit gelesen habe, müsste ich jetzt die Füsse stillhalten und warten ob da tatsächlich mal ein Mahnbescheid in Haus flattert... und diesem erst widersprechen...  (?)


----------

